# O/T Last night's tornadoes.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just saw the news on the massive devastation last nights storm left behind.
Alabama got hit the hardest. Obviously not everyone is okay, some didn't make it through the night.
I'm giving a shout out to our slot buds, hoping ya'll are okay, and if there are any needs.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Wild ride here in Lancaster County, PA.
Had tornado warnings, none came thankfully and the storms just finally cleared me.

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have friends down there and haven't heard back from them after a shout out to them on Facebook. Could be communication failures with networks down. Worried though.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> Wild ride here in Lancaster County, PA.
> Had tornado warnings, none came thankfully and the storms just finally cleared me.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe.


Hey Keith, we are getting hit with that storm as we speak,gotta go getting kind of wild here. 
Stay safe everyone
Bill


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I woke up to a sideways downpour this morning, and was under a tornado warning until 7AM. Gonna be a rough day!! 

As far as Alabama is concerned, there are about 1 million folks without power, so keep positive and hope it's just power issues...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it seems that the climate situation is much worse than predicted and will continue to show mankind his frail vulnerabilities in it's wake. I too am anxious for those without power and other amenities I take for granted.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tex and I are used to this stuff and quite a few in our area take it for granted. We don't realize that many of the areas that don't get it as often sometimes get hit harder than we do. Thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

The tornado killed 5 people 5 miles from me and could be heard as it lifted off of the ground when it passed over us. We were very lucky. I am in Alabama and as of the last count, which will go higher, 192 have died in our state.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear that you and yours are OK AMX. I will have those that were less fortunate in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> it seems that the climate situation is much worse than predicted and will continue to show mankind his frail vulnerabilities in it's wake. I too am anxious for those without power and other amenities I take for granted.


This is the worst in 40 years.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Guys...this was also the coolest spring in the last 15 years in the northern hemisphere...

There is no correlation between "climate change" and tornados...

Even the NOAA says so:

A top official at the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) rejected claims by environmental activists that the outbreak of tornadoes ravaging the American South is related to climate change brought on by global warming. 

Greg Carbin, the warning coordination meteorologist at NOAA’s Storm Prediction Center in Norman, Oklahoma, said warming trends do create more of the fuel that tornadoes require, such as moisture, but that they also deprive tornadoes of another essential ingredient: wind shear. 

“We know we have a warming going on,” Carbin told Fox News in an interview Thursday, but added: “There really is no scientific consensus or connection [between global warming and tornadic activity]….Jumping from a large-scale event like global warming to relatively small-scale events like tornadoes is a huge leap across a variety of scales.” 

Asked if climate change should be “acquitted” in a jury trial where it stood charged with responsibility for tornadoes, Carbin replied: “I would say that is the right verdict, yes.” Because there is no direct connection as yet established between the two? “That’s correct,” Carbin replied.


----------------------------------

That Being said....my thoughts and prayers for those victims who have been ravaged by storm damage.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I indicated nothing regarding the rumor of human pollution contributing to global warming. that is someone else's argument. rather, I am talking about a global climatic cycle that hasn't been recorded in the time that man has been around to notice. and whether it contributes to cyclonic activity has yet to be determined. but it is apparent that there is something bigger than science acknowledges occurring worldwide that humans can have no control over and can only hope to adapt to.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

We have had Tornado warnings here in Indiana for the past 3 nights this week, as well as warnings for 2 nights a week ago, Luckily there has just been minimal damage in the state from them & some straight line wind damage, Now were facing potential floods in most of the southern part of the state & many rivers in the northern part are already out of the banks, definitely some very disturbing weather patterns. 

My prayers for all those suffering from the awful storms that tore through the south.

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wonder how Jim Norton, Splitposter and you other guys from Alabama are doing.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Just saw the news on the massive devastation last nights storm left behind.
> Alabama got hit the hardest. Obviously not everyone is okay, some didn't make it through the night.
> I'm giving a shout out to our slot buds, hoping ya'll are okay, and if there are any needs.


hey all,
Jackson, TN got some of the storms bang-ups & surrounding areas worse..
A-OK here, only small branches @ my place, thumb dia. & under 4' long...

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## cuda_man (Dec 6, 2004)

East Tennessee got hit hard. In my county 6 people lost their lives and many more had their homes destroyed. Please keep them and their families in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone hear form Jim Norton, or Splitposter(Jeff)? 
Anyone else out there from Alabama or one of the storm hit areas?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Jim's last activity was on the 27th of April, and Splitposter's was on the 5th of May. I hope Jim is okay. Maybe the power is out in his area or he's too busy for Hobby Talk right now.

Randy.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed that Jim posted just last Thursday over on SCI, so hopefully he's a-ok.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Guys: 

Thanks for the concern. We are returning back to normal. We had six days without power, gas stations closed, grocery stores barely open and a dawn to dusk curfew. Thank the Lord the worst weather we experienced was lots of rain and very high winds. No damage. However, about 5 miles from where we live lines of tornados did absolute destruction. It was an awful time but we are doing well!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good to hear from you Jim!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you're okay Jim!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't know how far east they will go, but there is another line of storms moving through Texas and Oklahoma now. Stretches from south Texas up through Oklahoma, looks like all the way up to the Great Lakes. The rivers are already flooded. Hope this line doesn't cause any more damage.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

More tornadoes last night. Joplin, Missouri was hit pretty hard.
Anyone hear from Lendell, aka FordCowboy?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

FCB should be okay, Joplin, MO is sw, and Lendell is on the east end of the state. The ones I would be concerned about are Hittman Johnny, Barb, (and the baby), and Danocrashes. They're right over the line in OK. Also, I seem to recall seening someone from Joplin in the new member thread no too long ago. Can't remember his name though... Been a rough year for twisters.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

i'm here. I'm well northeat of Joplin. we had a lot high winds. bad storm in st louis today. we've heard a lot horror stories from Joplin. Our prayers go out to those there. a lot of lives were lost there.
--fcb


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

At a little past 5pm, a tornado touched down not far from me, behind Richfield PA, it hit an area called Swartz Valley pretty bad, and hit my Friends House and Barn and took the roofs off ! And FYI- nothing like this has EVER hit our area Before !
I live just 4-5 mi away, but all I got here was heavy rains for about 15 mins, not even heavy winds here either....very strange weather.


----------

